# Project Pistol



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Cleaning garage the other day came across H&R 22 revolver that I bought off local kid. He found it in a shed he was tearing down. Just bought it for part gun and good will PR. Covered with even light rust. So I put it in tranny fluid for couple days. Gave it shot of Kroil and another day. Got all the screws out undamaged. Still had pin to drive out, back in tranny fluid. Got all the pins out, the 1/16” pins were PIA and I marred them up getting them out. Did little preliminary rust removal with fine emery paper. Got all the running gears out and looks like only thing I’ll have to replace is several little coil springs. Looking at the star on cylinder I would say gun was not used a lot. Most likely used as butcher gun. Back in the Tranny juice for awhile. Good news is the wax on 22 ammo prevented bore and chambers from rust. Should make a good truck gun when done. Oh, yea - one grip is cracked. Of course I don’t have one of those either.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Idk, you don't think that's too far gone? A 22 cal. Bore with that kind of rust is probably toast.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Like I said bore and cylinder are not rusted. Either wax from 22s or maybe oil saved it. Gun was found in holster hanging from nail. The holster probably caused surface to rust worse than it would have just hanging on nail.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

If it were mine I would sandblast the exterior and have it electroless nickeled. Makes a very soft sheen and hides any not too deep pits. I used to do this with retired carry guns having hostet wear, road rash, rust, from the local PD.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> If it were mine I would sandblast the exterior and have it electroless nickeled. Makes a very soft sheen and hides any not too deep pits. I used to do this with retired carry guns having hostet wear, road rash, rust, from the local PD.


Not worth the expense on $100 clunker. I may bead blast this one then Brownells 44/40 cold blue. The fall festivals will be cranking up and 22 is good piece of trade stock.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice project MM. I inherited/passed down a 50 cal flintlock/smoke tube from my great, great grand paw. It was in bad shape when I got it but took my time and competently tore it down and restored with the help of the log cabin people. Its been several years now and still havent fired it, maybe someday just once.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice project


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

RedJada said:


> Nice project MM. I inherited/passed down a 50 cal flintlock/smoke tube from my great, great grand paw. It was in bad shape when I got it but took my time and competently tore it down and restored with the help of the log cabin people. Its been several years now and still havent fired it, maybe someday just once.


 Log cabin people🤔


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Jim white said:


> Log cabin people🤔


Log Cabin shop is a black powder shop in Lodi. Absolutely none finer.


----------

